# The 1835 Homestead



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Well we are full into it! Our house that was built in 1835 is completely redone on the outside (for the most part). We have been working on that project for 3 years now-doing all the work ourselves. We have now started the inside and what a mess! So far we have tore out a weight bearing wall and of course put a massive beam in for support in it's place between the kitchen and living area. We have also torn out the paneling, drywall, plaster and lathe walls in the living room and most of the kitchen, so it's down to the studs! And what beautiful studs they are! It is built like a brick &*^% house! There is bracing on all the corners, and the studs are true 2X4's made out of poplar, so drilling holes for new wiring is quite a job! The original tongue and groove wood floors are still there! I have been researching how to make kitchen cabinets-and I really think I can do it! We don't want cookie cutter cabinets, we want something original and true to the age of the house-or somewhat? Does anyone have any ideas or advice for me on this? Have you ever built kitchen cabinets?


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Look into the kreg jig. It is one of the best tools I ever bought.

http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/fasteners/jigs/kreg-jig-r3-pocket-hole-system/p-1447689-c-10090.htm


I was never a big woodworker, until I saw it used on a PBS show. I needed a Mother's day gift and they had a perfect beginner project using this tool. It created a new hobby for me. 

Using that jig and a table saw, as a beginner, I was able to make these:


























Kreg has other neat cabinet tools as well. Shelf peg spacers, right angle clamps, etc. If you get the jig that doesn't have the clamp built in, like I did, be sure to get one of their other clamps.http://www.menards.com/main/tools-hardware/fasteners/jigs/kreg-face-clamp/p-1447582-c-10090.htm It fits the pocket jig perfectly, and is much easier than fumbling with another brand clamp that doesn't attach. I just discovered this yesterday, and am kicking myself for not making the investment sooner.

I have since added a plate joiner to the mix, and will share pictures of that project when it is finished. All of this is practice for when I build my kitchen cabinets.

One last piece of advice. Invest in good finish blades. It cuts down on the amount of sanding, and nearly eliminates chip out.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks nice Mike! Thanks for the info! We have taken the old kitchen cabinets out today, and I'll be a monkey's uncle if I can't do AT LEAST that good of a job! I spoke to my son and he has all the tools I will need to do this. He does this sort of thing for a hobby so could help me if I get stuck. He has made cribs and dressers and things for his kids. I'm gonna do it! I think I will try to find a good book on the subject with some good illustrations and go from there. Anyone with any experience or other advice feel free to chime in-I'll need all the help I can get.


----------



## Notslar68 (Mar 28, 2013)

I will second the Kreg pocket hole jig as a must have woodworking gadget. I have made a workbench, crates for my beer bottles (I homebrew) and several other items. Only just beginning to crack the possibilities of what this jig can do. If you are looking for cabinet plans, there is a great piece in Woodsmith magazine, Issue 35, No 207 on the basics for kitchen cabinets. The magazine itself is awesome if you are even thinking about even having a small wood-shop on your homestead.


----------



## BKB HOMESTEAD (Mar 25, 2013)

Lots of nay-sayers that I should even attempt this. Some are saying I can buy cabinets at Lowe's cheaper than I can make them. It's very difficult to get motivated on doing this because most people I'm talking to about this laugh at me for even thinking about it!


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

Notslar68 said:


> (snip) Woodsmith magazine (snip)


It's funny you mention that. Their show, The Woodsmith Shop, is where I got the idea for the projects I posted.

It's a fantastic show, and really breaks things down for the beginner.


To put your mind at ease with the naysayers, take some time and do a test project, using cheaper wood like pine or cedar. Not only will it boost your confidence, but it will help hone your skills so when you work with pricier wood, you will be more efficient.


----------



## Notslar68 (Mar 28, 2013)

Like Mike side maybe build some cabinets for your workshop out of cheaper materials to get the basics done before you start with more expensive hardwoods and plywood to build the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You can easily do your own cabinets if you are good working with wood. One thing I would make sure of though is that you have a very good table saw, and build some very accurate sleds for it... Once you get off angle or measurement a little, it will amplify across the project..


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

BKB HOMESTEAD said:


> Lots of nay-sayers that I should even attempt this. Some are saying I can buy cabinets at Lowe's cheaper than I can make them. It's very difficult to get motivated on doing this because most people I'm talking to about this laugh at me for even thinking about it!


BKB Homestead,

I applaud your restoration efforts, my bride and I are going through similar trials in our mid-19th century farmhouse. Unless you have a limitless source of free wood + hardware, it is a true statement that you can purchase cabinets 'ready-made' from the box stores cheaper than you can make them. Unfortunately, these have neither the appearance, nor details of historic cabinetry. There's one way to get that...either build them yourself, or buy antiques.

Our approach has been to start stockpiling wood and hardware when we get the funds available, (and when we find deals) and to start milling some of the wood ourselves. In the end, it may not be cheaper...but will fit 'the look' you so desire.


Paul B.


----------



## John_Canada (Aug 17, 2013)

I bought a $700 joiner someone put together wrong and let sit for years but sold it to me for $120. I have a planer ($150) and table saw ($50). You can build some REALLY nice cabinets from oak or fir and 1/4" ply with that equipment. We will be using doug fir ourselves. Use birchply for the bases. Can even just use the birchply and birch strips for flat panel cabinets that are fantastic looking. Top them with a cement top. Looks like a million bucks!


----------

